# Detailing



## rw5340 (Aug 22, 2014)

Need some advice from the Forum,

I have quite a clean TT, it has some very feint scratches and swirling if you look closely. It does look good, however I have been looking at Detailing, single stage machine polish, deep clean and paintwork protection. Quoted £250. Is it worth it or is it a glorified Valet. Does it make you go wow ffs look at the difference and does it last?

Robert


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... it really depends on how you intend to take care of it after you've potentially had the detailing done in my opinion ...
... if you go to someone who _really _knows what they're doing, they'll remove all deposits and give the paintwork a proper clean before machining out the swirling and superficial scratches, they'll then seal and protect it ... it will certainly restore it's lustre and finish, but how it lasts will be up to you ... if you've looked into 'good car cleaning practice' you'll see that there's a lot more to keeping your car clean than just running a sponge over it with a bucket of hot water mixed with fairy liquid ...

... if you're happy to continue to take care of the paint by using proper materials and good car cleaning practice (two bucket wash, regular claying etc.) then I'd certainly say it's worth getting a pro to do the hard bit for you- they not only have the experience and know-how, they also have the right tools such as a paint depth gauge (so they'll know how much machining it'll take without risk of going through to the primer) ...

... only you know how much work you're prepared to put in to keep the finish pristine after they've worked their magic, but my main advice would be to get good references, and examples of the detailers work- as the skill level, and ability varies greatly from one detailer to another ...

Steve


----------



## chigmuss (Jan 14, 2005)

Price sounds about right bud for a detailer who has a decent rep. You will be able to see the difference, the length of time it lasts is down to a lot of factors such as how far/ what conditions it's driven in, is it garaged, how often washed, method of washing. Stick with good washing practice and reapply waxes sealants and you should be able to keep it looking tip top. The detailer should give you advice on the best products to maintain the finish.


----------



## rw5340 (Aug 22, 2014)

chigmuss said:


> Price sounds about right bud for a detailer who has a decent rep. You will be able to see the difference, the length of time it lasts is down to a lot of factors such as how far/ what conditions it's driven in, is it garaged, how often washed, method of washing. Stick with good washing practice and reapply waxes sealants and you should be able to keep it looking tip top. The detailer should give you advice on the best products to maintain the finish.


Thanks for the reply, anyone you would recommend from the Toon area  
I was looking at RGK Detailing in the Wishaw area, think it a new part of the RGK Detailing franchise.....

Cheers!


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

You could always spend that amount on the equipment needed and do it yourself!


----------



## rw5340 (Aug 22, 2014)

What about starting off with clay bar kit and stuff from Dodo Juice, would not like to go the full hog and go mental. Knowing me, I would go too far and end up with a primer coloured car!


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

rw5340 said:


> What about starting off with clay bar kit and stuff from Dodo Juice, would not like to go the full hog and go mental. Knowing me, I would go too far and end up with a primer coloured car!


If you want good value you should get a clay bar and Megs G220 DA and get the microfiber discs and cutting/finishing wax. Cant really damage your car and will come up a treat.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Shame your not closer! £250/£300 isn't a bad price to pay for a single stage machine polish with full contamination and decent protection afterwards - I charge similar myself.

What I will say though is how you look after the car afterwards plays a huge factor in having a car detailed. Lacquer doesn't grow back and there's only a certain amount of times you can have lacquer machined (depending on compounds/pads) before you've got a dangerous amount of lacquer left on the paint. Investing in decent cleaning products and refreshing the idea of how to clean a car effectively and safely also helps alot!


----------



## rw5340 (Aug 22, 2014)

Ok after putting it off and some local jetwash use, I managed to add millions of little scratches. Idiot but learnt from my mistake  :evil:

So I had a correction detail done and it looks good again, probably better. So now I religiously wash with the 2 bucket method quite anally using the sheepskin mit. So what about in the winter when the grit is around. Is it good enough to gently powerwash (gently) then wash the paint. Will the powerwashing, albeit gently remove the wax. Any advice, suggestions very welcome.

Pictures to follow


----------



## rw5340 (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## rw5340 (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## rw5340 (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

The company that detailed your car should be able to give you the relevant info on how to maintain whatever they used to protect exterior surfaces, car looks stunning btw.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Should really use either snow foam or pre wash citrus before using the 2BM or even both, it will loosen up the dirt and remove some of it before you actually start touching the paint with a wash mitt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rw5340 (Aug 22, 2014)

I will try the snow foam thanks for the advice

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Koch chemie nano shampoo works very well as a foam plus it's a very good shampoo.


----------

